# Four-Color to Fantasy Update!



## HellHound (Oct 19, 2003)

FCTF-Modern aka FCTF-Revised is currently in layout and is looking GREAT.

I should be able to post up some sample spreads over the next few days to show off the new product.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 23, 2003)

BOOYEAH!! I can't wait to see this bad boy! The original FCTF remains my favorite work on superheroes in d20 (take that MnM!) and the revised version is going to be so much greater!

(It will still be useable in non-d20 Modern, aka D&D, campaigns right?)


----------



## Lizard (Oct 23, 2003)

Huh. This explains the pigs I saw flying by while Satan ice-skated to work.

Woo hoo! The parrot WAS just resting!


----------



## Lizard (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate sounding like a loop with an improper exit condition (like anyone today knows what a broken record is), but, when will this be up on RPGnow?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 10, 2003)

Here's a preview.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2193


----------



## Lizard (Nov 11, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Here's a preview.
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2193




Got it. It roxxorz.

Eagerly awaiting the real deal...

(I find it interesting that, when D20 first came out, it was assumed that it couldn't do superheroes, and, indeed, the first effort in that area was abysmal. But now, there's at least three excellent -- and totally different -- takes on supers in D20: M&M, 4CTF, and DNW. We have a surfeit of riches.)


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 12, 2003)

Because I'm crass enough to ask, will there be any sort of discount for those loyal consumers who bought 4CTF the first time around? I'll still pick it up regardless because I loved and ran a game with 4CTF, but my gaming buck is stretched mighty thin of late, especially since I actively support Non D20 /and/ D20 products.

*glances furtively about* Don't lynch me.


----------



## Douane (Nov 12, 2003)

Corinthi,

I'm not affiliated with ENPublishing in any way, so I can't say anything official, but Hellhound indicated in this post that owners of the "classic" version would receive a discount.


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## Dextra (Nov 13, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Because I'm crass enough to ask, will there be any sort of discount for those loyal consumers who bought 4CTF the first time around? I'll still pick it up regardless because I loved and ran a game with 4CTF, but my gaming buck is stretched mighty thin of late, especially since I actively support Non D20 /and/ D20 products.




Yep, those who bought 4CTF in the first edition will get access to a special price coupon.  Don't know how much it'll be yet, but there will definitely be a discount.  Just make sure your account at RPGNow is set up to be able to receive promotional emails so we can email you the coupon code!


----------

